# ultegra hood comfort



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I just improved the comfort of my brake hoods substantially. I took a strip of cork tape and placed it longways under the rubber, and overlapped the gap to the bar an inch or so, then taped over it. 
It makes a very big difference. 
I rode a campy bike a few weekends ago, and after a while, it was noticeably more comfortable, and natural feeling. I did miss the curves of the shimano though. Hopefully this can be the best of both worlds. 
Oh, and I actually like the cables projecting inwards.


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

Could you post a picture?


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

was this Ultegra 6500 or 6600?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Its the ultegra 9, the last year before they intro'd 10 speed. I can't post a picture until my new pc arrives. 
Just stretch the rubber as far forward as possible, even using a screwdriver for more leverage. Then lay a strip of cork tape ( about 3" long) and then finish taping the bar. Be VERY careful to not tear the rubber. 
FWIW, I did this with my old skool dura-ace 8 sti from '93 also. 
Try it, please let me know how you like it.


----------

